# Extending Newel Post !!!! with finished photos !!!!



## MooreToolsPlease (26 Jun 2007)

Evening everyone,
A client of mine whose house im working in at the moment has asked me if it is possible to install a hand rail for the stairs and landing.
The previous owner hacked everything about a bit, and didnt have anything going up the stairs, and there was a unit fitted on the landing so there was no need for a hand rail there.
Attached are some pics of the newel posts as they currently stand.
I'm wondering what the best way is to extend them.
The client wants to use Richard Burbridge Fusion stair parts, so they only need to be extended about 6 inches or so.
At first I had thought about using a length of metal studding with nuts each end to clamp the 2 parts together, but I cant do this due to how the oak fusion newel is attached (exactly the same as I wanted to do!)
Does anyone here have any other suggestions for how I will be able to make this a strong joint?



















Here is a link to the fitting instructions http://www.richardburbidge.co.uk/pdf/Fitting_fusion.pdf


----------



## Slim (26 Jun 2007)

Why can't you just replace them?


----------



## lugo35 (26 Jun 2007)

the bottom one would be best replaced. as for the top one. i would cut it off flush then dowell a piece on with 4 dowells (not small ones) and some good glue like extramite . alot of work to replace the top one.


----------



## JFC (26 Jun 2007)

Not got alot to play with there have you , i was going to say scarf a bit in but i think butting a peice on top and the boxing the newel in with ply and glue would be stronger . Adding anything to your joint is going to weaken the M&T thats why i sat butt it .


----------



## banjo (29 Jun 2007)

I agree with Lugo, replace the bottom one and try to find a mid newel connector for the top. I recently fitted a beech Fusion staircase and it works a treat on the top newel.
http://www.stairpartsonline.co.uk/catlist.php?cat=357


----------



## MooreToolsPlease (7 Jul 2007)

Well I finally finished up the stairs. Thought you all might like to see some photos of the end result. 
There was one problem with the hand rail though where the front apron interfered with the hand rail, after some very nerve racking cutting on the radial arm saw in the workshop it was all sorted. 

Enjoy


----------



## mailee (7 Jul 2007)

Very nicely done Matt. Got to admit when I saw the first pictures of that newel post stub I wished you the best of luck, not a lot there was there? Cracking job mate and the steel and wood go together well.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (8 Jul 2007)

Handsome really handsome  thats got to be the nicest wood and metal combo I've seen, just love it.  =D>


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Jul 2007)

Great result, Matt =D> 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (8 Jul 2007)

Very, very smart =D> =D> . The combination of metal and wood is excellent, result straight out the top drawer! - Rob


----------



## DomValente (8 Jul 2007)

I like that a lot , nice job matt

Dom


----------

